# Can I ask your opinion?



## Golf-Happy (May 22, 2006)

Hello. I hope it is o.k. to ask this in the forum. I am putting out an e-book that has helped several different people lower their golf score, and I am needing the opinions of other golfers concerning the book. I have a short 4-question survey with which to gather these opinions. If you will click on the link at the end of this post, and take just 2 minutes to fill out the survey, then just reply to this post and let me know that you have done so, then I will immediately send you, by e-mail, a downloadable version of the product as it now stands. (Right now it is now in unedited e-book form -- fully useable, just not "polished up" yet.) I appreciate your time, and you should get quite a bit of use out of the e-book! Here is the link that will take you directly to the 2-minute survey: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=19432172931


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

Done & happy to help:thumbsup:


----------



## Golf-Happy (May 22, 2006)

Thanks, Spider John! I have sent you a private message asking for your e-mail address, so that I can send you the e-book!


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

Survey done. Interesting idea.


----------



## Golf-Happy (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dbl... thanks for doing the survey. I will send you a private message too, in order to ask for your address so that I can send you the "winning touch in golf" e-book!

Spider John... I have sent you your e-book. Thanks again.


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

Finished


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

Golf-Happy said:


> Hi Dbl... thanks for doing the survey. I will send you a private message too, in order to ask for your address so that I can send you the "winning touch in golf" e-book!
> 
> Spider John... I have sent you your e-book. Thanks again.


GH, thanks mate - arrived safe & sound - I think there's definitely some benefit in it, just have to sit down & absorb it!!! Well done & thank you again :thumbsup:


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

Did the survey, hope it helps you out. Seems like you have the spirit enough to make yourself a couple of bucks with this product if you do make it.


----------



## janmolby (Aug 16, 2006)

*I know I'm a bit late but...*

I have completed the survey, any chance of receiving the e-book at this late stage?


----------



## scott.cant.putt (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh me 2, im very interested in reading what u have to offer


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Survey done... That's a really interesting way to do your market research...


----------

